# Anyone ever try Alli?



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

I just started on Alli pills a couple of weeks ago. I think they are working because I lost 2-3 lbs. I do not watch what I eat like I should but it is interesting that I am growing more conscious of my food intake.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

If you look further down the forum page there is a thread asking of anyone has heard of Alli yet. It has 81 replies. You'll find lots of interesting chat there. Good luck with it.

PQ


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Peepsqueak said:


> I just started on Alli pills a couple of weeks ago. I think they are working because I lost 2-3 lbs. I do not watch what I eat like I should but it is interesting that I am growing more conscious of my food intake.


My biggest problem has been in getting enough fat grams without going over
my calorie limit. I've been trying to adjust my recipes which was
difficult. I found several sites which are helpful for analyzing recipes but
this seems to be the best:

http://www.nutritiondata.com/

Free to join and use the features!

I've been able to obtain values per ounce for my prepared entrees
which is helping a great deal. 

This is only my second week but things seem to be coming together. 
Now to add more walking into the program!!

Linda


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

good luck Linda and thanks for the site info.


----------

